# Off electrical grid home for sale



## Paul M Lucas (Jun 8, 2017)

My name is Paul and my wife, Susan, and I have been living off the grid for a few years. Our house is around 2100 Sq ft and we live on top of a hill with gorgeous Panasonic views north of Albuquerque. We have a proven water well, a 20 kw propane generator and a 1kw wind generator. We also have 2 solar arrays and several fixed in place solar panels plus fixed in place solar water collectors.

We have really enjoyed this place but we are getting up there in years and want to sell. If this is something you might be interested in please send me an email or call me on the phone at 505-867-9200. pictures can be sent to you if you are interested in buying this off the grid property.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

You might post this in the Real Estate section too. I see you are a brand new member, did you sign up here just to post the home for sale?


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Paul M Lucas said:


> My name is Paul and my wife, Susan, and I have been living off the grid for a few years. Our house is around 2100 Sq ft and we live on top of a hill with gorgeous Panasonic views north of Albuquerque. We have a proven water well, a 20 kw propane generator and a 1kw wind generator. We also have 2 solar arrays and several fixed in place solar panels plus fixed in place solar water collectors.
> 
> We have really enjoyed this place but we are getting up there in years and want to sell. If this is something you might be interested in please send me an email or call me on the phone at 505-867-9200. pictures can be sent to you if you are interested in buying this off the grid property.


Might try posting in real estate.
Post pictures too.
Price.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

You might also mention
How many acre s
What is the lay of the land
What is the make up of the soil
How much is open to having trees
How rocky it is
What you grow/grew there
What are job prospects there, and how many miles to big citys.
what the water taste like
That's enough to start with.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Is this just a advertisement?


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> You might also mention
> How many acre s
> What is the lay of the land
> What is the make up of the soil
> ...


Trees? Or did you mean cactus? ABQ area is desert


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ah, Cactus then lol


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Paul M Lucas said:


> gorgeous *Panasonic *views


What can you see besides the stereos and TV's?
(I think you meant "panoramic")

http://shop.panasonic.com/


> Buy Lumix Digital Cameras and Lenses, 3D HD Camcorders, Blu-Ray Players, Headphones, Appliances, Shavers, Beauty products and other consumer electronics …


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

ShannonR said:


> Trees? Or did you mean cactus? ABQ area is desert


Deserts have trees! Palo Verdes, pinyon pines, cottonwoods, etc.


----------



## Paul M Lucas (Jun 8, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> You might post this in the Real Estate section too. I see you are a brand new member, did you sign up here just to post the home for sale?



Hi ShannonR, I knew about this site of a few years. I will take your suggestion and try to post this in the real estate section. Thanks, Paul


----------

